# Welcher Kondensator?



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2017)

Ich habe hier einen kaputten Elko CapXon 2200 µF | 16 V | RM 5mm | D 13mm | H 25mm | 105°C. Ist vom Bedienpanel einer Mikrowelle.

Den gibts hier aber nirgends, also welchen von denen nehme ich da am besten? 
Elektrolyt-Kondensator radial bedrahtet 5 mm 2200 mF 16 V 20 % (O x L) 13 mm x 25 mm Teapo SY 2200uF/16V 13x25mm 1 St. online kaufen >> conrad.de
Elektrolyt-Kondensator radial bedrahtet 5 mm 2200 mF 16 V 20 % (O x H) 13 mm x 25 mm Wurth Elektronik WCAP-ATLI 8600803 online kaufen >> conrad.de
Elektrolyt-Kondensator radial bedrahtet 5 mm 2200 mF 16 V 20 % (O x H) 13 mm x 25 mm Yageo SY016M2200B5S-1325 1 St. online kaufen >> conrad.de
Elektrolyt-Kondensator radial bedrahtet 5 mm 2200 mF 16 V 20 % (O x H) 12.5 mm x 25 mm Vishay 2222 048 65222 1 St. online kaufen >> conrad.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2017)

Funktionieren würden die alle...
Ich sehe keinen Grund warum man nicht den günstigsten nehmen kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. September 2017)

Der Würth-Kondensator hat die höchste Lebensdauer.
Da würde ich ein paar Cent investieren, wenn es für länger sein soll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2017)

Ok, hab mal den von Würth bestellt. Der Preis war mir ansich egal, hauptsache läuft wieder.  Die paar Cent bringen keinen um. Neue Mikrowelle wären 500€ gewesen.  (1000W Einbaumikrowelle mit Drehteller usw...)

Schon erstaunlich wieviel Geld man durch reparieren von Centartikeln sparen kann. Bei den ganzen teuren Elektrogeräten ist immer nur was für ein paar Cent kaputt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen teuren Elektrogeräten ist immer nur was für ein paar Cent kaputt.



Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Diese Centbauteile kann man recht einfach auf eine Lebensdauer x dimensionieren. Sprich es ist wesentlich einfacher einen Kondensator so einzubauen dass er nach ein paar Jahren stirbt als beispielsweise ein Magnetron so zu bauen. Kondensatoren sind quasi die idealen Bauteile für geplante Obsoleszenz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kondensatoren sind quasi die idealen Bauteile für geplante Obsoleszenz.


Ich halte von der These gar nichts, bis auf die Glühbirne.
Da steht es sogar auf der Schachtel.

Samsung hat da auch mal eine Monitorserie gehabt, die nach zwei Jahren kaputt ging.
Das war eher Sparwahn, als was geplantes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2017)

Naja, man mag davon halten was man will - es ist aber leider Tatsache, dass bei elektronischen Geräten aller Art in so gut wie allen Fällen von Defekten Kondensatoren kaputt sind, wo man durch die Wahl von hochwertigeren teilen die Lebensdauer des Gerätes massiv erhöhen könnte.

Ob das jetzt Sparzwang ist und man die letzten 50 cent an den Elkos sparen will oder obs Absicht ist dass die Geräte möglichst keine 30 Jahre halten sollen (das wäre nämlich kein Problem...) mag dahingestellt sein, ich vermute eine Mischung aus beidem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2017)

Bei Samsung war es nachweislich der Sparwahn, das haben sie sogar zugegeben.
Ich kann es jetzt nicht mehr schriftlich belegen, aber die Kollegen von der TV-Abteilung haben es so weitergegeben und die lügen mich nicht an (sonst repariere ich die Laptops nicht mehr).
Natürlich nützt es dem Hersteller, wenn die Geräte nach kurzer Zeit wieder ersetzt werden müssen



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt Sparzwang ist und man die letzten 50 cent an den Elkos sparen will oder obs Absicht ist dass die Geräte möglichst keine 30 Jahre halten sollen (das wäre nämlich kein Problem...) mag dahingestellt sein, ich vermute eine Mischung aus beidem.


So wird es woh allgemein sein.

Die heruntergekommene Qualität zeigt sich sehr auffällig bei Druckern.
Meinen 700er Epson konnte ich mechanisch gar nicht beschädigen.
Der hatte ein umlaufendes Metall-Innengehäuse.

Wenn man einen neueren 50.- EUR Epson auch nur scharf von der Seite ansieht, fällt der komplett auseinander.
Die letzten Kodak-Teile hab ich nur mit dem Rollwagen befördert.
Wäre da einer angeeckt, hätte man die Trümmerteile mit der Kehrschaufel entsorge müssen.

Hier steht ein alter EPSON RX 285.
Die Patronen kosten 1.- EUR.

Der läuft seit 10 Jahren ununterbrochen.
Größer als ein liegender Desktop-PC, leise, schnell und super lichtechte Farben.
CDs kann er auch bedrucken und Kartonpapier (>500 g/m²) läuft klaglos durch.

Der nominell bessere Canon Pixma 6850 steht bei mir auf der Werkbank.
Nach 5000 Seiten ist ein kleines Federchen weggesprungen, nicht wieder auffindbar.
Seitdem macht er nur noch Knüllpapier.

Ich hab die Seitenteile abgebaut.
Das war alles an einem Stück Gußplastik.
Wehe, wenn ich einmal zu toll gedrückt hätte.
Die ganze Seite wäre zerflogen.

Einen Innenrahmen gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und das Teil ist Schrott.

Es liegt eindeutig eine kostenoptimierte, schraubenlose Konstruktion vor.
Reparatur nicht vorgesehen.

Und das zieht sich durch die gesamte Industrie.
Schnell weg und aus dem Sinn.

So können wir sicher nicht weitermachen, aber Apple, HP, Sony und Samsung werden schon alle Serviceinitiativen abschmettern.
So, wie sie auch die 1-Jahres-Garantie in der EU durchgedrückt haben.

Brave new World.


----------



## Kusanar (5. September 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es liegt eindeutig eine kostenoptimierte, schraubenlose Konstruktion vor.
> Reparatur nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Und das zieht sich durch die gesamte Industrie.
> ...



Fällt mir auch öfter auf. Ich helfe immer bei Repair-Cafés aus, da kommt mal ein Gerät aus den 70ern, mal eines aus den 80ern und dann wieder gerade mal ein paar Jahre alte Geräte. Daran kann man sehr schön vergleichen, wie früher mehr Wert auf Reparierbarkeit gelegt wurde.

An Geräten aus den 70ern findest du selten mal so komische Tri-Lobe- oder andere Spezial-Schrauben, das bekommt der "Hausmann" noch mit Philips- oder Schlitzschraubendrehern auf. Geklebt wurde dort auch eher in Ausnahmefällen.

Für heutige Geräte braucht man teilweise schon Spezialspachtel und Spezialschraubendreher, wenn man sie überhaupt noch (ohne totale Zerstörung des Geräts) aufmachen kann.


Wenn hier nicht bald mal gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen bezüglich Reparierbarkeit und einfaches Recycling kommen, sitzen wir in ein paar Jahrzehnten auf Milliarden Tonnen von E-Schrott, den keine Sau mehr gebrauchen kann. Immer nur darauf verlassen, dass die Afrikaner unseren Schrott abnehmen, kann man sich auch nicht. Und dann stapelt sich der Krams hier bei uns...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2017)

Naja, es gibt das schon in weiten Strecken noch, dass man sehr solides Zeug kaufen kann das auch gut reparierbar ist - nur bewegen wir uns hier in Bereichen, die weit von Massenware für normale Consumer entfernt sind. Denn seien wir ehrlich - der Kunde hat durch den Billigwahn entschieden dass wie jetzt nur noch Plastikschrott bekommen im Mainstream.

Ich hab hier nen TFT von Eizo stehen der rund 1500€ gekostet hat. Ein sehr ähnliches Modell hätte es auch von Samsung für die Hälfte gegeben. Aber die Kiste hier ist extrem stabil, hat 5 Jahre Vor-ort-Austausch Garantie auf alles außer wenn ich nen Hammer reinwerfe und man kann das Ding selbst leicht öffnen und auch nach der Garantiezeit nen Elko austauschen wobei ich nicht glaube dass das je nötig wird.

Das gleiche erlebe ich auf der Arbeit. Wenn ich beispielsweise eine Erodiermaschine kaufen will kann ich das bei einem günstigen Hersteller als Massenware tun oder dasselbe bei einem deutschen Hersteller als Qualitätsprodukt. Letzteres kostet 80% (!) mehr für den gleichen Funktionsumfang. Aber: Letztere Maschine ist viel, VIEL stabiler gebaut und kann an allen Ecken und Kanten problemlos ohne Spezialwerkzeug repariert werden (auch ohne Hilfe des Herstellers da eine vollständige Dokumentation inbegriffen ist). Es ist eigentlich zu erwarten (auch von Leuten die solche Maschinen seit Jahren nutzen berichtet), dass die billige Version nach 5, 6 Jahren streikt und ersetzt werden muss, die teure Variante nach 20 Jahren läuft wie am ersten Tag.

Und was wird gekauft? Überbezahlter BWL-Kerl im Anzug sagt der Billigheimer, nach 5 Jahren isser ja abgesetzt. 

...und ich als Ingenieur muss es mir dann später noch verkneifen zu sagen "ich habs euch ja gesagt" wenn das Ding aussteigt und Kosten ohne Ende verursacht weil die Produktion stehen muss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt das schon in weiten Strecken noch, dass man sehr solides Zeug kaufen kann das auch gut reparierbar ist - nur bewegen wir uns hier in Bereichen, die weit von Massenware für normale Consumer entfernt sind. Denn seien wir ehrlich - der Kunde hat durch den Billigwahn entschieden dass wie jetzt nur noch Plastikschrott bekommen im Mainstream.


Natürlich.
Ein Drucker für 200.- EUR hält eben 8mal so lange, wie einer für 50 und nicht nur viermal.



> An Geräten aus den 70ern findest du selten mal so komische Tri-Lobe-  oder andere Spezial-Schrauben, das bekommt der "Hausmann" noch mit  Philips- oder Schlitzschraubendrehern auf. Geklebt wurde dort auch eher  in Ausnahmefällen.



Die alten Radiorecorder aus den 80ern sind da ein gutes Beispiel.
Ein CR 7500 hat 8 Schrauben zum öffenen des Gehäuses.
Die sind alle gleich lang (Kreuzschlitz)

Man benötigt genau 2 Werkzeuge und hat das Gerät komplett zerlegt ohne einmal den Lötkolben zu brauchen.
Durch die Modulbauweise kann man alle Baugruppen tauschen und auch heute noch aus zwei Geräten ein funktionsfähiges bauen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und ich als Ingenieur muss es mir dann später noch verkneifen zu sagen "ich habs euch ja gesagt" wenn das Ding aussteigt und Kosten ohne Ende verursacht weil die Produktion stehen muss.


Die Akademiker sind doch eh nur noch der Depp der Ökonomen.


----------



## Kusanar (6. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt das schon in weiten Strecken noch, dass man sehr solides Zeug kaufen kann das auch gut reparierbar ist - nur bewegen wir uns hier in Bereichen, die weit von Massenware für normale Consumer entfernt sind. Denn seien wir ehrlich - der Kunde hat durch den Billigwahn entschieden dass wie jetzt nur noch Plastikschrott bekommen im Mainstream.



Lustigerweise ging es damals aber schon, auch bei Massenware. Dafür waren eben einerseits die Preise höher, andererseits manche Techniken wie Verkleben eben noch nicht soweit. Ich denke zu 100% alleine kann man es nicht auf den Konsumenten abschieben, aber zum Großteil sind wir natürlich selber schuld, da hast du recht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

Ich finde diese Billiggeräte ansich gar nicht so übel, weil ich die zu 95% selber wieder repariert bekomme ohne großes Fachwissen oder Spezialwerkzeug. 

1. Am Gerät riechen -> Magic Smoke ausgetreten?
Ja -> Bauteil wo Magic Smoke ausgetreten ist erneuern
Nein ->weiter mit 2.

2. Sichtprüfung -> Sichbare Beschädigung? (Kondensator dick, Rost, gebrochene Bauteile, Sicherung defekt...)
Ja -> Defektes Bauteil erneuern
Nein -> Weiter mit 3.

3. Mechanische Prüfung -> Bauteile lose?
Ja -> Lose Bauteile befestigen
Nein -> Weiter mit 4.

4. Elektrische Prüfung von Bauteilen -> Falscher elektrischer Wert?(Kondensator zu wenig Kapazität, Diode Durchgang, Spannung Netzteil...)
Ja -> Bauteil erneuen
Nein -> Weiter mit 5.

5. Bei Google nach dem Fehler suchen.


Damit habe ich bis jetzt 95% aller Geräte repariert.  Und ich habe nur ein Multimeter, eine Lötstation, einen einstellbaren Heißluftfön mit sehr kleiner Reduzierdüse(für SMD), einfaches Werkzeug und ein bischen Zubehör.
Einfach das kaputte Bauteil bestellen, einlöten und läuft.
Die Mikrowelle brummt auch wieder wunderbar.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Billiggeräte ansich gar nicht so übel, weil ich die zu 95% selber wieder repariert bekomme ohne großes Fachwissen oder Spezialwerkzeug.  ...


Das geht doch bei vielen Geräten gar nicht.
Und bei dem Billiggeschwurbel schon gar nicht.

Da zerfliegt das Gehäuse meist schon beim Öffnen irreparabel.

Bei einem Epsondrucker/ HP/ Brother ... kannst Du ja mal das Netzteil wechseln.
Das wird nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

Drucker hatte ich bis jetzt keine kaputten aber Küchengeräte/Haushaltsgeräte/Elektrowerkzeug/PC/TV/Gartengeräte habe ich bis jetzt immer auseinandergebaut ohne große Probleme. Manche Sachen die verklebt sind muss man halt vorsichtig lösen, teilweise mit nen bischen Lösungsmittel nachhelfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Manche Sachen die verklebt sind muss man halt vorsichtig lösen, teilweise mit nen bischen Lösungsmittel nachhelfen.


Dann tausche mal eine Kunststoffmotorkupplung in einem Billigmixer (efbe, Severin, Clatronic, ... ).
Viel Spaß!

Wenn Du an das Gehäuse mit auch nur etwas zu starken Lösemitteln ran gehst, hast Du Kunststoffpampe statt des Handgriffes.


----------



## Zeiss (9. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Diese  Centbauteile kann man recht einfach auf eine Lebensdauer x  dimensionieren. Sprich es ist wesentlich einfacher einen Kondensator so  einzubauen dass er nach ein paar Jahren stirbt als beispielsweise ein  Magnetron so zu bauen. Kondensatoren sind quasi die idealen Bauteile für  geplante Obsoleszenz.



Nein, die "geplante Obsoleszenz" ist dabei NICHT der Grund, ganz sicher nicht. 

Der  Grund dafür ist die krankhafte Gewinnmaximierung der Hersteller.  Kondensatoren werden zu 100ten in Bildschirmen, TV, ... verbaut. Es ist  einfacher und vor allem billiger wenige Typen in riesigen Mengen zu  kaufen, als mehr Typen in kleineren Mengen. Das führt auch dazu, dass  die Kondensatoren sehr häufig am Limit betrieben werden, was Spannung  oder Temperatur angeht. Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Netzteil baue, welches  14 Volt liefert, dann nehme ich kein 16V Kondensator, sondern ein 24V,  das hält länger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2017)

Kann man denn einfach Kondensatoren mit höherer Spannung nehmen? Ändert sich bei gleichen Außenmaßen da nicht auch der Innenwiderstand bzw. die maximal mögliche Stromstärke? 

Ich hab noch nie wirklich kompliziertere Schaltungen entworfen, sondern immer nur repariert.


----------



## D0pefish (10. September 2017)

Wenn er für 16 Volt ausgelegt ist, dann läuft er auch von 0-16V. Klar kann man auch gegen (El)kos tauschen, die für höhere Voltzahlen ausgelegt sind. Länger halten wird da nix, ehr mal die Gefahr bestehen, dass er mit zu hoher Voltzahl geladen wird anstatt als potenzielle Sicherung zu dienen und weitere Bauteile ins Nirvana reißen, die nicht nur 10 Cent kosten. Dann lieber auf MaxTemp und bei empfindlichen Schaltkreisen auf den Hersteller bzw. Empfehlungen Dritter oder dem Service-Plan achten.
Uns wurde früher beigebracht, dass Mikroelektronik, solange sie im Rahmen der Spezifikationen betrieben wird, unzerstörbar ist und ewig hält. Sozusagen wie eine goldene Schallplatte. Einige Ältere werden das sicher noch wissen. 
Ich habe schon für meine bescheidenen Ansprüche sehr viele Geräte diverser Couleur repariert aber in den letzten 30 Jahren ist mir noch *kein defekter Elko* untergekommen! Mal welche älterer Bauart gegen 'sauberere' tauschen ja aber eben noch nie einer mit Beulen oder gar ausgelaufen. Deswegen reagiere ich berechtigt oder nicht, allergisch auf den Spruch: Elkos tauschen und läuft wieder. Das ist imho eher ein Zeichen für Nachplappern und dass das Problem sekundär, nicht primär gelagert ist... naja, kann ja sein, dass mir jetzt direkt drei Geräte nacheinander unterkommen, wo eben doch 'nur ein Elko' getauscht werden muss. Dass dreißig Jahre alte Ekos wahrscheinlich an Kapazität verloren haben und je nach Einsatz nicht mehr so sauber glätten wie am erstenTag, ist mir schon klar aber wenn der Schaltkreis problemlos läuft, warum Originalteile tauschen? Kalte Lötstellen, durchgebrannte Widerstände (Potis), Dioden, Transistoren und defekte IC's kommen hier neben misslungenen Reparaturversuchen der Vorbesitzer dagegen regelmäßig vor Lupe und Multimeter. Regelmäßig im Sinne meiner Zeitempfindung. Bin keine Fließbandrepse und muss mir in der Regel bei jedem Gerät alles frisch anlesen. Das dauert idR. länger als die eigentliche Reparatur. Mal so auf Verdacht rumdoktern ist nicht so mein Ding. ^^ Bitte beim Lesen sanft betonen. Will keine sinnlosen Grundsatzdiskussionen oder Unflexibilitäten auslösen. Besser als zum tausendsten Mal fragen wie lange eine SSD hält und welcher Kopfhörer es denn nun sein soll... gääääähhhhnnnn also danke


----------



## Zeiss (10. September 2017)

@TBF: Natürlich kann man das, warum denn nicht? Die Voltangabe ist nur die Spannungsfestigkeit eines Kondensators. Und die Innenwiderstand kann sich doch ändern, normallerweise interessiert es nicht. Auch die Stromstärke interessiert den Elko nicht. Angenommen, du hast ein Netzteil mit 24V und 10A, an den Ausgang ist eine Last von 8A angeschlossen. Zum Glätten der Ausgangsspanung wurden 10x 2500er Elkos eingebaut. Ob du hier 26V oder 36V nimmst, ist prinzipiell egal, ausser dass der 36V länger halten wird. Interessant ist hier nur die Kapazität und diese wird in Abhängigkeit von zulässigen Restwelligkeit am Ausgang des Netzteils und am Eingang des Filters ausgerechnet.



D0pefish schrieb:


> Wenn er für 16 Volt ausgelegt ist, dann läuft er  auch von 0-16V. Klar kann man auch gegen (El)kos tauschen, die für  höhere Voltzahlen ausgelegt sind. Länger halten wird da nix, ehr mal die  Gefahr bestehen, *dass er mit zu hoher Voltzahl geladen wird*  anstatt als potenzielle Sicherung zu dienen und weitere Bauteile ins  Nirvana reißen, die nicht nur 10 Cent kosten. Dann lieber auf MaxTemp  und bei empfindlichen Schaltkreisen auf den Hersteller bzw. Empfehlungen  Dritter oder dem Service-Plan achten.



Und diese höhere Voltzahl soll woher bitte kommen??? Wenn Du nur 16V hast, dann kommen in den Elko auch nur 16V rein... auch wenn da 200V auf dem Elko steht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2017)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ich habe schon für meine bescheidenen Ansprüche sehr viele Geräte diverser Couleur repariert aber in den letzten 30 Jahren ist mir noch *kein defekter Elko* untergekommen!


Hmmm, also was ich so repaiert habe waren zu 85% Elkos und 15% Dioden, Transistoren, kalte Lötstellen und Anderes. Richtig explodiert hatte ich auch noch keinen, bei mir hatten die einfach keine Kapazität mehr.



Zeiss schrieb:


> @TBF: Natürlich kann man das, warum denn nicht? Die  Voltangabe ist nur die Spannungsfestigkeit eines Kondensators. Und die  Innenwiderstand kann sich doch ändern, normallerweise interessiert es  nicht. Auch die Stromstärke interessiert den Elko nicht. Angenommen, du  hast ein Netzteil mit 24V und 10A, an den Ausgang ist eine Last von 8A  angeschlossen. Zum Glätten der Ausgangsspanung wurden 10x 2500er Elkos  eingebaut. Ob du hier 26V oder 36V nimmst, ist prinzipiell egal, ausser  dass der 36V länger halten wird. Interessant ist hier nur die Kapazität  und diese wird in Abhängigkeit von zulässigen Restwelligkeit am Ausgang  des Netzteils und am Eingang des Filters ausgerechnet.


Hmmm ok. Also könnte ich bei einem defekten Elko einfach einen anderen mit gleicher Kapazität nehmen, der mechanisch noch aufs Board passt, mit so viel Spannung wie möglich? Quasi mehr = besser?  Preis wäre ja eh egal weil ich ja nur 1 Stück kaufe.


----------



## Zeiss (10. September 2017)

Genau, Kapazität muss dieselbe sein und dann noch schauen ob es sich um einen Low ESR Elko handelt (Datenblatt), meinstens sind die Low ESR Elkos die bessere Wahl. "So viel Spannung wie möglich" ist nicht notwendig, ich mache immer so 30% drauf. Wenn du zum Beispiel 5V hast, dann nimmst halt einen 10V oder 16V, juckt nicht. "Besser" wird dabei nichts, nur die Elkos sollten eben nicht nah an der Grenze betrieben werden. Im Auto nehme ich für die Spannungsversorgung (theoretische 12V, eher 13,8V und wenn die Lima läuft über 14V) keine 16V, sondern 25V.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

Diese "Kondensator-Perversion". Einfach irgendeinen nehmen der die Richtigen werte hat, mit der Spannung am besten einfach drüber gehen. (ironie)


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2018)

Profi hat gesprochen....


----------

